# I finally did it!!!!



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I purchased my first spinning wheel. . .its a Cassandra and of course I didn't get it yet. . . sometimes it takes 6 weeks because they are made to order so. . . I'll be reading everything I can about spinning in the meantime. I have a friend who spins and she has let me try hers. . . there is definitely a learning curve. . .and I have been practicing with a drop spindle and that's going well. . . I'm so excited. . . I've been wanting a spinning wheel all my life. . .


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Congratulations. Enjoy


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Have fun, Patti!
My first wheel was an old, large, somewhat clunky Louet. But it worked.
Later on I bought an Ashford Joy, double treadle. Small, portable, noiseless.
Our patio is separated from the street only by a planter and a fence, and I'm looking forward to sitting outside over the summer, spinning and at the same time getting to know the neighbours who will be walking by.
We moved into this apartment only recently, and it's not easy to get to know the neighbours.
Once a year there is a sale of fleece from the local farmers; must find what the date is this spring...


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations! It is a life changer. Enjoy.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Yay! Have lots of fun


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Another black hole to go down.... Instead of using up your stash, you will be creating more (as well as creating a spinning fiber stash). Ask me how I know........... Then you may feel the need to get a loom because you can use up stash faster weaving than knitting or crocheting. I DO love spinning. I just sit there & spin & let my mind wander while creating something that is both beautiful & useful.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Good for you. You have made a dream a reality.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wonderful! You will have lots of fun spinning.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

You will be so happy when you wheel comes. You certainly are doing all the right preparations. Talking about wanting one all your life, I was so intrigued by spinning for many years before I got my first wheel in the early '90's. A few years later I came across my charm bracelet from high school, first half of the 60's, and lo and behold, there was a spinning wheel on the bracelet. I had no memory of it being there but obviously I had wanted a wheel since I was just into my teens!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I have want to learn since I was 12. Many many many years ago. lol Like every one said you opened another can of worms... Enjoy have fun. Watch lots of videos.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Congrats! Happy spinning!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh well done! You are really going to enjoy your new hobby!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

ENJOY!


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Spinning is AMAZING!!!!!! This is Tibetan yak! The most relaxing of hobbies! Have fun!


----------



## fiberjunky (Mar 12, 2019)

Congratulations!!!! Spinning is the best!! Enjoy every second of it!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations. Enjoy


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Enjoy your wheel


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations! Enjoy :sm02:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Another black hole to go down.... Instead of using up your stash, you will be creating more (as well as creating a spinning fiber stash). Ask me how I know........... Then you may feel the need to get a loom because you can use up stash faster weaving than knitting or crocheting. I DO love spinning. I just sit there & spin & let my mind wander while creating something that is both beautiful & useful.


And then there's always that next wheel that you just can't possibly pass up.


----------

